# rooky:geschwindigkeit in logic



## fab!an (8. Januar 2002)

hi folks,
jetzt hab ich den einstieg in logic, kann noten eingeben und
den rest bekomm ich auch noch hin, aber wie kann ich die abspielgeschindigkeit von meinen midis runtersetzen?
grüße
fab!an


----------



## Hoek (18. Januar 2002)

Hi. Bin zwar auch in der Anfängerphase, aber wie man das Tempo ändert, habe ich inzwischen rausgekriegt =)

Also eine Möglichkeit wäre im Transportfenster.
Dort hast Du in der oberen Reihe 4 kleine Anzeigen; die 2. von Links ist das Tempo.

Auch interessant ist die Tempoliste, die dazu dient, das Tempo an bestimmten Stellen im Song umzuschalten. Wirf einen Blick in das Optionen->Tempo - Menü. Dort findest Du "Tempo als Liste". Tempoverläufe etc. lassen sich hier ebenfalls erzeugen.

Man hört sich =)


----------

